# Acer Predator X34 .. ist G-Sync an oder aus? O.o



## Kusarr (29. Oktober 2015)

Gutn Tag,
heut is mein Acer gekommen und bin grad am rumprobieren.

Woran erkenn ich denn, dass G-Sync aktiviert ist??
Bzw was muss ich wo einstellen?

Hab die Übertaktung auf 100Hz aktiviert.
Ist auch als Primärmonitor aktiviert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie siehts mit ingame-Einstellungen aus? was beachten?

EDIT: ist so ein ganz leises surren normal?


----------



## TheLax (29. Oktober 2015)

Wenn es im Treiber von Nvidia aktiviert ist, müsste es eigentlich auch in den 3D-Anwendungen aktiv sein. Keine Ahnung ob es da noch eine zusätzliche Information im OSD gibt.


----------



## HisN (29. Oktober 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> EDIT: ist so ein ganz leises surren normal?



Also für mich wäre das ein Design-Fehler. Aber das hängt wohl immer vom Standpunkt ab.
Wenn es weg ist, sobald Du die Übertaktung abschaltest ist es definitiv ein Design-Fehler.


----------



## Rabber (29. Oktober 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> EDIT: ist so ein ganz leises surren normal?



Der eine X34 hat es der andere nicht, mal mehr mal weniger stark ausgeprägt. Lässt sich auch in einigen Foren nachlesen, am stärksten soll er bei einem komplett weißen Bild surren


----------



## Kusarr (29. Oktober 2015)

je mehr Hz ich geb, desto lauter wirds. bei 100hz is es bei stille absolut nervig ...

Kotzt mich langsam richtig an was ich fürn Pech mit Hardware hab.
1) 980ti zweimal bestellt wegen spulenfiepen (selbst die zweite hats noch ganz leise aber naja)
2) corsair K70 die erste hatte auch fiepen .. die zweite nur ganz leise aber die hallt dafür so schön metallisch
3) un etz der Acer ...

einfach zum kotzen ... der geht wohl zurück ..
Und nu? Nochmal bestellen?! Gibt ja leider keine Alternativen aufm Markt -.- ... wisst ihr zufällig wann demnächst wieder ein heißer Kandidat erscheint?


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2015)

Normalerweise im Januar.
Da kommt das Ganze von Asus.
Und 2 980ti ist doch nix.


----------



## Kusarr (29. Oktober 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Normalerweise im Januar.
> Da kommt das Ganze von Asus.
> Und 2 980ti ist doch nix.


ja gut, stimmt. hier ham mache bei weitem mehr 980ti's bestellt bis es gepasst hat ^^

achja mal ne Frage speziell zu Witcher 3:

als ich 100Hz drin hatte is der nie über 60-70FPS gekommen, trotz dass manchmal gpu-last bei 70 war. Egal ob ich Max-settings hatte oder niedrige .. ich kam nicht auf 100 fps O.o
Is Witcher3 einfach so oder wie?


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2015)

Warst du eventuell im CPU Limit?


----------



## Kusarr (29. Oktober 2015)

bin der meinung: nein ... weil eig schau ich auf beides .. aber i-wie hsat mich jetz verunsichert ^^ nochmal kurz ausprobieren

EDIT:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ok, geht wohl doch. ka was ich da vorhin abgelesen hab. aber schon krass, dass ich selbst bei Nachbearbeitung alles auf minimum machen muss, damit ich grad so auf 100fps komm ^^


----------



## Rabber (29. Oktober 2015)

Ist ja der vorteil von G-Sync und gerade bei Witcher braucht man keine 100FPS


----------



## JoM79 (29. Oktober 2015)

Naja bei dem was man braucht empfindet jeder anders.


----------



## Kusarr (31. Oktober 2015)

meld mich nochmal mit einem neuen Problem:

Bei Witcher 3 hab ich das Problem, dass nach einiger Zeit so komisches Ruckeln auftritt, egal in welchem FPS-Bereich!
Das ruckeln äuußert sich als kurze "harte" ruckler die im regelmäßigen takt auftreten ... schwer zu beschreiben.

Auch das gebiet ist egal. Witcher neustarten und es is weg ... 

Erst so seit ich den Monitor hatte. Liegt das am G-Sync? Hab ich was falsch eingestellt?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-vhBK1wZrfs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


hoffe man siehts au aber denk schon. ich spürs mega deutlich beim spielen
Videoqualität warum auch immer, mega schlecht .. ka was ich falsch mach (Shadowplay) .. nehm mit ingameauflösung auf und alles auf qualität gestellt .. ka


----------



## Rabber (31. Oktober 2015)

Häng einfach mal ein anderen Monitor dran und probiere es aus, wenn es dann weg ist liegt es am Monitor/Treiber, ansonsten mach einfach mal Windows platt und führe ein clean install durch. Sowas löst, sofern kein Hardware defekt/Fehler vorliegt, zu 99% alle Probleme.


----------



## Kusarr (1. November 2015)

spiel etz wieder am alten Monitor (dell u2412m) und hier läuft alles wunderbar!
ka, der Acer war wohl in mehrerlei Hinsicht "defekt" ... Nie mehr was von Acer ..


----------



## Rabber (1. November 2015)

Kannst ja auf den Asus ROG Swift PG348Q warten der wird höchst wahrscheinlich nicht solche Probleme haben, das Design ist dafür in meinen Augen einfach nur beschissen und Typisch Gamer-like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxS3E88vki4 verstehe nicht warum man den nicht so schlicht wie den PG278/9Q halten konnte.


----------



## HisN (1. November 2015)

Darf ich noch schnell fragen welchen Treiber Du benutzt?
Der 358.50 hat ein G-Sync-Problem. Dafür gab es den 358.59 Hotfix.


----------



## Kusarr (2. November 2015)

HisN Hatte den Hotfix drauf 
Hab auch mal nach fehlenden Dateien bei Witcher gesucht. hat eins gefunden. Blöderweise hab ich das gemacht, nachdem ich den Acer wieder abgebaut hatte und vor meinem Test mm Dell .. blöd^^

Ja auf den Asus wart ich mal.
Also ich find den Asus Designtechnisch eig echt stylisch. So leicht futuristischer Stil is ganz nett. Hab ja au das NZXT Gehäuse. Also einerseits find ichs schlicht, jedoch mit einer Note Futurismus eben (aber is alles Geschmackssache)


----------

